

Ask HN: Feedback on my blog, 1week1project.com - vrish88
http://1week1project.com

======
vrish88
Here's the reason I started it:
<http://1week1project.com/post/925649367/prologue>

and the rules I setup for myself:
<http://1week1project.com/post/930496448/the-rules>

TL;DR: In an effort to organize my ideas and actually get something done, I
created this meta-project with 9 rules to act as a framework to guide my
endeavors.

I'd appreciate any feedback you gals/guys have on the project itself, the
projects I've worked on, the organization of the site, etc.

Essentially, how could it be better?

Thanks.

